
Functional Analysis Meets Deep Learning [pdf] - aqsalose
http://statslab.cam.ac.uk/~sp825/slides/fa-ip-dl.pdf
======
aqsalose
The source is this Twitter thread:
[https://twitter.com/sam_power_825/status/1009192761122271233](https://twitter.com/sam_power_825/status/1009192761122271233)
but I think the slideset pdf is easier to link to.

